# Jump'n Fly Festival in Ahrensburg/Hamburg



## Mr.Freeride (17. August 2007)

bei Fragen einfach mailen oder PN.

MfG 
Niko


----------



## Fh4n (20. August 2007)

Eine Hand voll Hannoveraner wird sich wohl am besagten Tag auf den Weg zu euch machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Technokrat (27. August 2007)

Hallo Jungs, ich habe versucht den Spot zufinden. 
Ist aber ohne beschreibung nicht so leicht, kann mir einer eine Wegbeschreibung senden? 

Danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (27. August 2007)

Gegenüber vom Schloss geht eine Straße hoch, am Mizubishihändler vorbei, die heißt Am Weinberg.
Immer gerade aus. Irgendwann heißt die Straße Gartenholz. Nach einer Linkskurve geht eine kleine Straße nach Rechts rein. Da siehst du schon so einen kleinen Kreisel und geradeaus eine große Wiese. Auf die Wiese immer auf der Erdhügel drauf zu.
Nächstes Wochenende wenns Wetter passt, bauen wir den 6 m breiten und ca 4m hohen Wallride hinter den Lines auf.


----------



## herrderringel (25. September 2007)

moin!

bin ja schon gespannt was nico, amie + friends auf die beine gestellt haben!
auch wenn ick wohl eher nich selber fliegen werde...

seh euch im dreck

der herr der ringel


----------



## Mr.Freeride (1. Oktober 2007)

servus

ja, ist leider etwas abgesoffen das Festival. Sind aber trotzdem recht viele Biker gekommen.
Mit viel Mühe haben wir es dann noch geschafft die erste Line fahrbar zu bekommen. Ne Schlammschlacht war es am Ende trotzdem.
Abend haben dann noch 3 geile Band gespielt und man hat den Tag im wiederholten Regen und einem Bier ausklingen lassen.

Nächstes Jahr wirde das Wetter besser.
Und fahren kann man ja sowieso immer (wenns trocken ist)

Bilder vom Fest und vom Upgrade des Parks, mit dickem Wallride, kommen noch.

Cu
Niko


----------

